# Emergency well water retrieval



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm going to build myself one of these. I think it's a simple easy idea.
No reason not to have one of these on hand.
A simple crank might come in handy as well.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Waterboy Well Buckets is a sponsor of the website I think. They have a link up top. They have new stuff since I looked last. http://waterbuckpump.com/ They might sell parts to the do it yourselfer.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

jnrdesertrats said:


> Waterboy Well Buckets is a sponsor of the website I think. They have a link up top. They have new stuff since I looked last. http://waterbuckpump.com/ They might sell parts to the do it yourselfer.


Cool. I guess I haven't been here long enough to have gleaned that info.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

They are easy to build or inexpensive to buy but most wells have a pitless adapter that would have to be removed. Also there is a pipe and electric cord and usually a rope already going down the well. Those would either have to be removed or you would need a small enough 'well bucket' to get past these items.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

hiwall said:


> They are easy to build or inexpensive to buy but most wells have a pitless adapter that would have to be removed. Also there is a pipe and electric cord and usually a rope already going down the well. Those would either have to be removed or you would need a small enough 'well bucket' to get past these items.


In the case that someone would have to go to such methods, in most cases the pump would have to be pulled up to make way.

In my case, I don't have a pitless connector, and it doesn't take long to pull my pump.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

if you watch the you tube to the end and let the rest load, a build for a hand pump comes up, using easy to get parts, and fits with the submersible still in the hole.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> if you watch the you tube to the end and let the rest load, a build for a hand pump comes up, using easy to get parts, and fits with the submersible still in the hole.


Pretty impressive.

I don't like the cheap little 4-eared plastic piece attached to the metal well cap. That could be improved upon, and I bet it doesn't like sunlight, either.

I wonder how deep of a well this will work on... seems his is only 20 foot or so.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Anyone seen an old well bucket lately?


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

power said:


> Anyone seen an old well bucket lately?


I'm surprised that Mr. Lehman didn't chime in on this one. He is a member here.... or was at one time.

https://www.lehmans.com/product/leh...MI-5Dfzoqr1gIVS5J-Ch3U7Qp4EAQYASABEgIGmfD_BwE


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

power said:


> Anyone seen an old well bucket lately?


It won't fit down the hole alongside the current pump.

I have made homemade PVC Well Bailer Buckets with good success.

.
.
They don't have to be anywhere near as complicated as this one:


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

This is what I want to install.
http://www.survivalunlimited.com/waterpumps/spsolarpump.htm

http://www.survivalunlimited.com/deepwellpump.htm


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Another emergency solution is to buy a brass foot valve and as many lengths of ridged plastic water pipe required to reach about 15 feet past static water level, you might be able to sneak it past the submersible's drop pipe. the deeper the well the smaller the foot valve and pipe need to be and thicker wall pipe. at the top some method of raising and lowering the assembly is required. each down stroke will force water into the foot valve until it reaches the top, there is probably a structural depth limit as well as a lift limit. 

Also if you build or buy any hand type pump trying to pressurise your water system to any extent is just added load


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

LincTex said:


> Pretty impressive.
> 
> I don't like the cheap little 4-eared plastic piece attached to the metal well cap. That could be improved upon, and I bet it doesn't like sunlight, either.
> 
> I wonder how deep of a well this will work on... seems his is only 20 foot or so.


I was wondering the same thing. My inlaws wellis 900feet down.....


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

RedBeard said:


> I was wondering the same thing. My inlaws wellis 900feet down.....


Same with my uncle in Montana.

They use air bubbles to raise the water up.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

LincTex said:


> Same with my uncle in Montana.
> 
> They use air bubbles to raise the water up.


Air bubbles? One of our wells is 250 and the other is 400.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> Air bubbles? One of our wells is 250 and the other is 400.


Lousy video, but you get the concept


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

LincTex said:


> Lousy video, but you get the concept


Interesting. I've never seen/heard of those. How much solar would it take to run an air pump?


----------

